
Omnistream: a state-management tool for React built with RxJS - jstefanc
https://github.com/soup-js/omnistream
======
asarno2
What a cool idea! Observables are by far the most efficient way to handle
asynchronicity within applications. I'll definitely be trying this out.

~~~
edshpark
agreed

------
tron1k
Big fan of both Redux and RxJS.. Really looking fwrd to trying this out- looks
like a great way of bringing them together!

